# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Remeron (mirtazapine) 30 mg, Ervaringen gevraagd!

## vogeltje1990

HI allemaal,

ik vroeg me af of er mensen zijn met ervaringen met Remeron (mirtazapine) ik heb nu een dosering van 30 mg voor 's nachts en ben benieuwd wanneer ik eventueel verbetering van mijn klachten kan verwachten, ben op dit moment aardig depressief en dit is mijn laatste redmiddel heb ik zo het gevoel.
Hebben jullie last gehad van bijwerkingen?
neem het nu 4 dagen en behalve moeheid en soms eetbuien (deze vind ik erg vervelend, kamp met een vorm van boulimia dus)
Maar verder kan ik nog rare dingen verwachten? heb een beetje schommelende emoties, heel erg down, paniek, eventjes heel vrolijk, kan er niet meer op reknenen en heb het niet in de hand, beetje lastig soms.

maar ben benieuwd naar jullie ervaringen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo vogeltje,

Meestal hebben AD zo'n 4-6 week wenningstijd nodig staat altijd overal, maar is per persoon natuurlijk verschillend.
Eetbuien schijnt een bijwerking van remeron te zijn, ik hoop voor je dat je geen andere vervelende bijwerkingen krijgt en dat het gaat helpen voor je!
Ik vond elders op MC wel ervaringen, zie:
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=Remeron hier staat op de eerste pagina wel wat ervaringen alleen zijn wel oudere posts.
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=Remeron 
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...hlight=Remeron 
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Neetje

Hoi,

Ik heb het 14 jaar geslikt en ben ermee gestopt per 1 januari dit jaar. Heb nooit echt het idee gehad dat het enig effect heeft gehad, alleen sliep ik langer dan nu.

Toen ik het gebruikte sliep ik makkelijk 10 uur door, nu mag ik blij zijn als ik de 4 uurtjes haal.

Ik gebruik nu temazepam voor de nacht om in te slapen (te onrustig) en alprazolam voor overdag om een beetje te ontspannen.

----------


## erwin71

hoi vogeltje,

Ik slik mirtazapine nu 3 maanden 30 mg p/d, Ik heb niet echt het idee dat het mij depressie verminderd. Op zich slaap ik er wel goed op. Ook de bijwerkingen zijn bij mij minimaal geweest, beetje droge mond 1ste week, verder bijna niks, dat was met de citalopram veel erger, moeilijker slapen, brandend gevoel, over je hele lichaam, maar werkte wel beter tegen angstgevoelens had ik het idee, waarin ik toen in een depressie raakte.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Neetje,
Jammer dat Remeron weinig voor je deed  :Frown: 
Werken temazepam en alprazolam beter voor je?

@ Erwin,
Fijn dat je goed slaapt en dat je weinig bijwerkingen hebt gehad  :Smile: 
Ben je in therapie voor je angst?

----------


## Neetje

@luuss

temazepam en alprazolam werken iets, maar niet voldoende om mijn ellende weg te nemen

Ik ben met nieuwjaarsdag geestelijk helemaal ingestort omdat ik op 2e kerstdag door mijn vriendin op mijn ziel ben getrapt. We zouden vanaf oudejaarsavond voorgoed samen zijn, maar op 2e kerstdag zei ze dat ze niets meer voor me voelde. Kerst is voor mij altijd een moeilijke tijd, dat weet ze, en dan doet ze dit ....

Dag droom toekomst, dit in combinatie met mijn fysieke problemen is het mij allemaal teveel geworden. Heb ook nergens meer zin in, voor mij hoeft het allemaal niet meer.

Ik mis haar heel erg, ik hou nog steeds van haar  :Frown: 

Pilletjes zijn symptoom bestrijding, zij is het beste medicijn, maar ze gaat haar eigen weg en laat mij zitten met mijn teringzooi (sorry voor mijn taalgebruik)

----------


## Agnes574

Auw Neetje, 
Dit moet hard voor je zijn aangekomen!!
Vind het héél erg voor je, maar nu weet je in ieder geval wél dat zij jou niet waard is!!

Probeer toch positieve dingen te vinden om voor te leven.. al klinkt dat nu mss niet 'doenbaar'... het is het wél!! 

Ik heb ook een paar zeer zware depressies achter de rug en kijk waar ik nu sta; 
sterk, onafhankelijk en zelfverzekerd!!
Dat lukt jou ook!!!

Sterkte en houd moed; kop op!!!!
Xx Ag

----------


## tkeller

Hallo,
Als gevolg van drugsgebruik (ja stom)in de periode 2000-2007 (voornamelijk xtc, later ook slaapmiddelen) heb ik ernstige slaapproblemen. Op een gegeven moment 'knapte' er iets in m'n hoofd waardoor ik helemaal niet meer sliep en ik constant een migraine-achtige spanning had. Jankend naar de huisarts en in eerste instantie schreef die me chloordiazepoxide (Librium) voor, dat gelukkig hielp mijn hoofd rustig te houden. Dit heb ik 2,5 jaar geslikt voordat ik zonder kon. Hierbij heb ik ook regelmatig slaapmiddelen geslikt (oxazepam, lorazepam, temazepam). De psychiater waar ik toen bij liep heeft me toen ook een antidepressiva voorgeschreven, Efexor, om mijn dopamine-en serotoninereceptoren weer te herstellen, maar daardoor werden de slaapproblemen erger. Toen ben ik overgestapt op Mirtazapine (Remeron) (1 tablet van 15 mg) en dat hielp heel goed. 
Nu, maart 2011, zijn we drieenhalf jaar verder en ik ben nog steeds 'herstellende'. Ik worstel nog steeds met slaapproblemen, al het is minder ernstig dan 3,5 jaar geleden. Ik slik nu alleen nog 7,5 mg Mirtazapine en dat gaat redelijk. Soms moet ik een slaaptablet bijslikken want 'het delicate herstel in mijn hoofd' is nog lang niet waar het zijn moet. Ik ben door de Mirtazapine wel 8 kilo aangekomen en ervaar constant maagproblemen. 
Nu maart 2011 heb ik geprobeerd helemaal te stoppen met Mirtazapine maar mijn slaap zakt nu pardoes terug van 6 uur naar 3 uur per nacht. 
Ik wil graag van alle medicatie af, maar ik heb het idee dat me dit nog niet gaat lukken. Door die halve tablet Mirtazapine blijf ik ook nog veel vocht vasthouden waardoor m'n maag me altijd ''in de weg zit''. Afbouwen naar een kwart helpt me niet want is het is al een lage dosering. Ik slik nu af en toe nog een oxazepam of temazepam maar wil niet weer terugvallen op slaapmiddelen. Samengevat: Mirtazapine helpt me zeker met slapen, maar door maagproblemen en gewichtstoename wil ik er af! Alleen lukt het mij niet zonder te grijpen naar slaappillen. Valeriaan e.d. helpt niet. Heeft iemand een tip?
Thim

----------


## Neetje

Mirtazapine is een langslaper en kan je maagklachten bezorgen, ik heb het 15 jaar geslikt 30 mg en sinds 1 januari heb ik die zooi weggegooid, omdat het niets meer hielp tegen de depressie waarin ik met kerst in terecht gekomen ben.

Oplossing heb ik niet voor je, ik slaap nu ook minder dan toen ik het gebruikte, ondanks het gebruik van temazapam (is een inslaper en geen langslaper)

Maar je verhaal komt mij iig bekend voor

----------


## Atleet

Ik gebruik nu 1 week 15mg puur voor het slapen en ja positief. De eerste dagen was ik wat suf de volgende dag maar nu word ik niet meer suf wakker en slaap ik gemiddeld zo'n 6-8 uurtjes.
Ik kwam er achter dat het ook positief effect heeft op de cortisol spiegel, die daalt namelijk door mirtazapine. Kom er verder ook niet van aan want hou mij altijd al aan een 
voedingschema vanwege sport, sterker nog kan er goed op afvallen mocht dat nodig zijn.
Aan komen komt puur door de mesnen zelf die aan de AD zitten.

----------


## jose12

ik gebruik een kwart voor het slapen gaan dat helpt bij mij goed en gebruik smorgens 20 minigram citalopram .

----------

